# Chenille Kidded!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PICS!



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is Chenille from today. She is due the 29th which is 150 but I do not believe she will be able to make it that long. She is huge!! Poor thing her belly almost touches the ground haha. Her ligs are loosening too!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 137. **PICS***

I think she'll make it, her udder will get a lot bigger before she kids. She looks good though so far!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 137. **PICS***

I ment I think she will go more towards the 145th day. I was going to ask Carol when she kidded last time but I totally forgot, with all the show excitement and such!


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 137. **PICS***

She looks like a blimp- LOL. I'll be thinking PINK :girl: :girl: :girl: for you :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 137. **PICS***

She very well could go in the next 8 days, she is looking very good too, I'll say twins for you, 1 of each...she could also make you wait longer too! Remember the "Does Code of Honor"? :hair:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 141!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! **PICS***

Her ligs are lower and softer, her udder is a bit more full as well. Babies sooooooooooon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :stars:


----------



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Chenille day 141!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! **PICS***

lol i agree she does look like a blimp :ROFL:

poor girl... i think she'll have them before day 150.
hope you get :girl: :girl: :girl: 2.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 141!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! **PICS***

Thanks!!! I sure hope I get lots of PINK!! I need to take some more photos. It appears as though her kids have "dropped".


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 141!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! **PICS***

I hope she goes soon!! she sure is getting big


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 141!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! **PICS***

Here is her udder from today


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 141!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! **PICS***

yup it has filled in


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 141!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! **PICS***

And her ligs were lower tonight as well. I know she still has quite a bit to fill in still!!!! I am getting so excited for babies!!! As I am sure you are too! Being as your does are due in less than a week now!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 141!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! **PICS***

hehe yup!

now that it is officially Monday morning I can say that it is day 140 for my first girls 

And everyone is bang bang bang and bang after them 

Destiny reaches day 140 a day before the two girls reach 145 and Misty reaches 140 2 days before Destiny reaches 145........Flicka is due somewhere in there and Mia could be due the same day as Destiny OR May 24th


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 141!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! **PICS***

Hopefully she will have triplet girls again  Hoping she kids smoothly for you- and her udder is looking very nice.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 141!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! **PICS***

Wow, looks like you'll have some babies on the ground before to much longer. I am hoping you get atleast one doe kid. I have the easy part of just bringing home the kids that have already been born. I will be bringing my last doe kid of the year(unless I find another one for a good deal), in a few weeks at our first goat show of the year. I'm still pondering on adding another buck to the herd-even though i'm pretty sure I probably don't need another one.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 141!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! **PICS***

I sure hope so!!! I am getting sooo excited! My kidding kit is organized and ready to go =) Her ligs are steadily dropping.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 141!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! **PICS***



Muddy Creek Farm said:


> I sure hope so!!! I am getting sooo excited! My kidding kit is organized and ready to go =) Her ligs are steadily dropping.


me too!! I got it out and I checked everything even showed my brother where everything was. I have towels in there and extra ones too (always need more towels).

the only thing I need to add that I just remembered is scissors and string to tie off the cord. Never had to do that except for last year.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 142!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! **PICS***

Oh yes towels, towels and more towels!!! I don;t know if it makes me weird but I almost always tie off the cords, I guess they just make me nervous!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 142!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! **PICS***

I hardly tie off the cords, I only do it if the mom bites it off or if it is really long. Otherwise I just do iodine.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 142!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! **PICS***

See that is the thing! They are always too long _or_ the moms are soooo into biting on them :hair:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 142!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! **PICS***

call me crazy but I never even dip the cords. They usualy are dried by the time I get out there anyway :shrug:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 142!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! **PICS***

I'll call you crazy. Just kidding, but I would be scared not to dip cords. And it is such an easy thing to do to avoid any problems :greengrin: :help:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 142!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! **PICS***

I know I know.

I have it in my box ------ so maybe this year :shrug:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 142!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! **PICS***

I always dip cords, just a preventative, takes a sec, so I always say why not?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 142!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! **PICS***

LOL, yeah hopefully you will be able to!!! Cause that will mean you will be there for the kidding!!! Although you can still dip them when they are dry.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 142!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! **PICS***



goathappy said:


> I always dip cords, just a preventative, takes a sec, so I always say why not?


I know I know

But I have this weird thing that I have always done it that way so why change it? but i know "better safe then sorry"


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 142!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! **PICS***

Here is Chenille from today - same as yesterday although her ligs are lower :thumb: 









Here is Azriel from just a few minutes ago. She would not let me feel her ligs but when I "snuck" I didn't feel much at all.
















Any guesses on when they'll go?? Azriel could be on day 140 on the 26th of this month.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 143!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! **PICS***

Lots of babies coming soon!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 143!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! **PICS***

OK, Chenille still has ligs and Azriel barely has any and I can fit my fingers all the way around her spine soooooo... Hopefully she will hold off for a while! As she won't hit day 140 until the 26th of this month.

Chelsey


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 143!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! **PICS***

Azriel's udder isn't that big so I expect that she will hold off for another few days.

Destiny is acting all late pregnancy and is only on day 137 so watch our girls will go bang bang bang right after each other or even on the same day.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 143!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! **PICS***

I really want her to hold off!! Her udder was bigger when I went out. But you know those FF's will look like they could go anytime and last another week!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 143!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! **PICS***

Plenty's been almost ligament-less for a week or more now so I think Azriel will wait. Fingers crossed for you that she does!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 143!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! **PICS***

Plenty gives me hope!! LOL. I was feeling Chenille and Azzy's babies and Chenille's feel so squashed in there! it is so fun to feel them!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 143!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! **PICS***

Well Chelsey, it really looks as though you'll get twins from both girls....Azriel is pretty wide and Chenille is really low!! :girl: :girl: :girl: :boy:

Had to throw in the boy so as to not give too many :girl: wishes and "jinx" ya! lol.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 143!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! **PICS***

Aww thanks Liz I hope you are right about all the :girl: :girl: ! Azriel is pretty wide! She has really grown in the last month. I hope she doesn't just have one, as that would be one big single! And little Chenille just looks pitiful! She is on day 144 tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :stars:


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 143!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! **PICS***

Good luck & I'll be thinking pink for you!!! :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 143!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! **PICS***

For a while there I thought Plenty would beat Anna to kidding, but Plenty's udder is still small and Anna's looks like it could pop. Haha


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 143!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! **PICS***

Azriel is looking nice  I hope Chenille goes soon for you! Poor blimpy girl!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 144, when will she POP???? **PICS***

I hope she goes soon too!! Chenille's udder is larger, nice 3rd, 3rd, 3rd on it too. I can't wait to see what it looks like full!!! Here is her udder from last year..


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 144, when will she POP???? **PICS***

Now thats a gorgeous udder!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 144, when will she POP???? **PICS***

Thanks! :greengrin:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 144, when will she POP???? **PICS***

I am watching Chenille on the barn cam and she is tearing up her stall, I mean she is litterally tearing it up! Straw everywhere lol. Her ligs are still there though.....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 144, when will she POP???? **PICS***

:ROFL:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 144, when will she POP???? **PICS***

She has dug a pit in there :slapfloor:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Chenille day 144, when will she POP???? **PICS***

lol She is having a good time driving you crazy! :lol:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 144, when will she POP???? **PICS***

She sure is! The little brat!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 144, when will she POP???? **PICS***

kids by tomorrow night 

http://kinne.net/ob1.htm


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 144, when will she POP???? **PICS***

I wish! But little Fat-n-Sassy Chenille probably has other plans!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Chenille day 144, when will she POP???? **PICS***

I'm going to take a stab in the dark and say Sunday with triplets. :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille and Azriel, when will they POP?? New Pics 4-24-08*

I checked the girls when I fed and Chenille still has ligs, I forgot to check Azriel's though.

Here is Chenille from this morning
















Azriel from this morning, please excuse her clip but I took her hair really short due to her lice.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille and Azriel, when will they POP?? New Pics 4-24-08*

I know, I know. ANOTHER pic! Heehheee. Oh and her ligs are barely there! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille and Azriel, when will they POP?? New Pics 4-24-08*

I'll say tomorrow, she has definately filled up but she isn't "peg legged" yet....once you notice her rear legs going "posty" she'll go within 12 hours. :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Chenille and Azriel, when will they POP?? New Pics 4-24-08*

I've noticed some lice here and there. We are clipping everyone which helps. We use DE normally to dust with but I wonder if it works enough.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille and Azriel, when will they POP?? New Pics 4-24-08*

I use DE as well, but I too have wonderend if it was enough. Clipping them sure does kill those lice though!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille and Azriel, when will they POP?? New Pics 4-24-08*

I have been using permectrin II for lice here and it is working wonderful. I think that it has done a wonderful job! Then of course cleaning up the waste hay!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille and Azriel, when will they POP?? New Pics 4-24-08*

Thanks Allison I will have to try it sometime.

Here is the booger from tonight. Ligs definatly lower, but not quite gone yet. And on my barn cam she just stuck her tail stright out and then lowered it, twice! Maybe a contraction? I don;t know for sure though........


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille and Azriel, when will they POP?? New Pics 4-24-08*

her udder has grown even today!

Allison where did you get your Permectrin II ?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille and Azriel, when will they POP?? New Pics 4-24-08*

I just went out there and she is trying to lay down but can't get very comfortable, so she just stays standing up, then she'll paw and then just stand there. She did lay down so I went inside and on my barn cam I saw that she had stood back up again. Ligs still there I think, although she wouldn't really let me feel them.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Chenille and Azriel, when will they POP?? New Pics 4-24-08*

Ooo she is having a good time driving you crazy! I am thinking pink for you. 

And I am very jealous of all of you since the rest of my girls aren't due for at least another month!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille's ligs are GONE!!!!!!!!! Babies soon!!*

Her ligs are completely gone, total mush!!! Poor thing refuses to lay down. I think she will kid tonight!! But you know how they LOVE to keep us guessing!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Chenille's ligs are GONE!!!!!!!!! Babies soon!!*

Good luck! :girl:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille's ligs are GONE!!!!!!!!! Babies soon!!*

Thanks Crissa! I bet you can't wait until Lyrae (are you still getting her?) kids!!


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Chenille's ligs are GONE!!!!!!!!! Babies soon!!*

Good luck, I hope that she kids soon for you. I'll be thinking PINK


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Chenille's ligs are GONE!!!!!!!!! Babies soon!!*



Muddy Creek Farm said:


> Thanks Crissa! I bet you can't wait until Lyrae (are you still getting her?) kids!!


Yep, I'm getting her on May 2nd! You have no idea how excited and already impatient I am! :leap: It will be my first kidding experience. (with a goat that's mine anyways) :stars:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille's ligs are GONE!!!!!!!!! Babies soon!!*

I bet there will be Lots-O-Spots!!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Chenille's ligs are GONE!!!!!!!!! Babies soon!!*

That would be a great plus, but I'll take a nice healthy babies over color any day. :wink:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille's ligs are GONE!!!!!!!!! Babies soon!!*

Hope she goes soon for you Chelsey!! Sounds like she is REALLY close!! :girl: :girl:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Chenille's ligs are GONE!!!!!!!!! Babies soon!!*

I hope she is having some :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: for you right now!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille's ligs are GONE!!!!!!!!! Babies soon!!*

No babies yet! She is being her stinky little self! LOL. Although she is VERY uncomfortable.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Chenille's ligs are GONE!!!!!!!!! Babies soon!!*

She is waiting for you to not be looking. I'll be thinking *PINK* :girl: Suellen


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille's ligs are GONE!!!!!!!!! Babies soon!!*

I'll need all the PINK thoughts I can get!!! Her kids have dropped it seems. She hasn't layed down all night, she is standing shifting her weight back and forth. :coffee2:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille's ligs are GONE!!!!!!!!! Babies soon!!*

Very soon, you'll be seeing :girl: :girl: :boy: !! :clap:


----------



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Chenille's ligs are GONE!!!!!!!!! Babies soon!!*

come on babies!
:hair: still waiting on mine to..


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Chenille's ligs are GONE!!!!!!!!! Babies soon!!*

Good luck, I would think if she lost her ligaments yesterday evening that she'd hopefully kid midday sometime today. Thinking pink!!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille's ligs are GONE!!!!!!!!! Babies soon!!*

Still no babies! I will check her ligs in a sec and update you guys. :hair:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Chenille's ligs are GONE!!!!!!!!! Babies soon!!*

Well at least you're definitely expecting babies. Mine won't be here for another week at least! Uh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille's ligs are GONE!!!!!!!!! Babies soon!!*

Chenille is standing up with her head shoved against the wall and her tail looks funny! LOL.

Here are photos of her from today.  Talk about a big udder!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Chenille's ligs are GONE!!!!!!!!! Babies soon!!*

Oh my gosh! Yes that girl is ready!!!! Can't wait to hear the birthing news!!!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille's ligs are GONE!!!!!!!!! Babies soon!!*

I took her out of her stall to clean it and she arched her tail once. I didn't see her do it again though. Right now she is laying down chewing her cud.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille's ligs are GONE!!!!!!!!! Babies soon!!*

Wahooo!!! Definatly saw 2 contractions, tail arched foot straight out and she was looking straight up into the camera lol.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Chenille is having contractions!!!!!!!!! Babies very soon!!*

Definitely babies are coming!!!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Chenille is having contractions!!!!!!!!! Babies very soon!!*

So, how's it going? A barn cam must be so cool. I'm going to have to nag my son to get one installed for me! Hope you have babies soon :girl: :girl: !


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Chenille is having contractions!!!!!!!!! Babies very soon!!*

Any news Chelsey? Any babies yet? She's probably busy with new babies being born right now. 

Our barn cam is priceless in my opinion. Nothing better than being able to watch from afar. Instead of making millions of trips to the barn. We're on a hill too so going back and forth would wear me out fast. I like knowing when they're ready and going down.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille is having contractions!!!!!!!!! Babies very soon!!*

That girl is definately ready, in the pics she's "peg legged" and her tail head has dropped...and her udder is just awesomely HUGE!! There should be some kids ready to come into the world by now!! :leap:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille is having contractions!!!!!!!!! Babies very soon!!*

Ok, well I noticed something was not right. So I looked closer and there was two ears coming with no head, so I gloved up and went in to feel what was wrong. The baby was coming upside down with it's head bent backwards, so I pushed it back in and tried to flip it over, there was NO room in ther so I had to just guide the baby down the birth canal - with it's head back. I had to pull the baby's head so it's nose would point forward BUT it's jaw got stuck! So I had to push it back and finally it came out (still upside down though) And it was a GIRL and alive too!!!! Then came another GIRL and then a little boy. BUUUUT guess what I looked at the breeding dates and these are BLUE'S kids!!! The girl that came first looks identical to Blue!! Right down to her blue eyes!!
And the escutcheons on these kids are GORGEOUS!!!

Photos Coming........


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille is having contractions!!!!!!!!! Babies very soon!!*

I knew it!! :girl: :girl: :boy: CONGRATULATIONS Chelsey and Chenille!!!! Good thing you were with her to help with the first one!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chenille is having contractions!!!!!!!!! Babies very soon!!*

Thanks Liz!!!

Here is the second born girl









The buck









And The first born doeling









And all of them together


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh my!!! They are so G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S!!!!!!!! And two does...great! Congrats!!! :stars: :leap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yay! I am glad everything worked out good despite the bad presentation. The two does are awesome looking! :stars:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!!! I am in love with the little black spotty doe! She is the sweetest thing! I think we will name her Muddy Creek B2 Lil Blue CopyCat aren't there 31 spaces for names? Or just 30??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Chelsey!! 2 girls to boot! wow

No there is only 30 spaces for names sorry


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Maybe you could do it like this Muddy Creek B2 LilBlue CopyCat?


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Cute, cute and cute. Good job!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I knew it! 30 spaces yeah I think I will do Muddy Creek B2 Lil BlueCopyCat.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

You could also use Blu instead of Blue.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Ashley!! I will do that :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats! I'm so happy for you! :stars: They are absolutely GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!! Glad they all made it out alive and that you were there to help. Congratulations, they're beautiful!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, I can't imagine how I would have reacted to that presentation! Congrats! Those are beautiful kids!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys! Chenille is really sore but her appitite is better than ever. I started her on Pen and gave her Vit. C and Arnica for pain. Poor girl.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Chelsey, they are all just darling, but that "troublesome" first born doeling is awesome!! Congrats again!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Liz! And once again the "Snot Sucker" was a life saver!!

Here is "Kitty"
















And Panama.









Not sure which one we will be keeping, they are both so sweet!! But the little buckling (Caspian) is for sale =(


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, nice kids! And Chenille's udder looks fantastic!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks! I am very pleased with her udder! And these kids are just tooooooo cute! :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I know I'll NEVER be without mine!! Kitty is very striking with those markings AND blue eyes! Panama's light and dark spotting is really pretty too!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I have two now, as I always seem to lose one of them in all the towels :roll:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Chelsey!! They are just SOOOOO cute!! Love them!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Congrats Chelsey! They are sooo adorable!!!!!! :stars: :stars: And Chenille's udder looks fantastic!


----------



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

Congrats  they are of course adorable and I might add that the black spotty doe is a real cutie.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh they are beautiful Chelsey!! Congrats!!!!! :stars:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

So glad I found this! We love Panama; she's absolutely darling with a wonderful personality and great conformation. Loved seeing the BEFORE pics and the pics of her right after birth. What a love! 

Angie


----------

